# Reinstall OEM version of Windows 9x



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

Normally, if you try to reinstall an OEM version of Windows, you will get an error message stating that "This is an OEM version to be used on new systems only. Setup has detected that this system already has an operating system." or something like that, then the installation will abort.
You can get around that by following the directions below:
(*Note:* You will need the CD key that was used when the system was initially installed. If you don't have it, you should be able to find directions for digging it out of the registry from the TSG archives - I know I've seen it here before.)

Boot up in safe mode and run Windows Setup. When you get to the point where you ignore the license agreement, do the following before accepting the agreement:

[Alt]+[Esc] to open up the Start Menu
Hit *R* for Run and enter *wordpad* in the run dialog box
Use wordpad to edit the .ini file being used for Windows setup: The file is located in a temporary setup directory on the root of the C: drive named *WININST.400* or something like that, and the .ini file is named *SETUPPP.INI*
Find the area *[DATA]* and insert a blank line under it
On the blank line, type *OEMUP=1*
Save it, close it, and continue the installation normally.
After you've done this once, you can reinstall at any time without it complaining about an existing OS. I don't know why, it just works.

PS. Not positive, but I think they may have removed the search for previous OS from W95 OSR 2.5 (C)
------------------
Finagle's Third Law:
In any collection of data, the figure most obviously correct, beyond all need of checking, is the mistake.

Schmidt's Observation:
All things being equal, a fat person uses more soap than a thin person.

[This message has been edited by ich (edited 01-14-2000).]


----------



## JW9T69 (Feb 15, 1999)

I have a clone system that I built and used OEM win98 for the OS. I have the install files saved on one of my partitions. I am able to reinstall over the existing os by booting up in 'safe mode command prompt only', then just choosing setup.exe from my saved files. I didn't have to edit anything to get it to reinstall over the existing os and it doesn't ask me for the CD key # either.

[This message has been edited by JW9T69 (edited 01-23-2000).]


----------

